# Online Comp Conversation/whoring Thread



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO USE THIS THREAD FOR CHATTING SO AS TO KEEP JOURNALS AND THE COMPITION THREAD CLEAR  FOR THE JUDGES AND PEOPLE ASSISTING THE COMPETITORS.   THANK YOU.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Great idea Fire!!  My journal is already 3 pages  But most of that is diet talk, so that's allowed 

How are ya firepants?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

WeLL I can't take credit for this Jenny it was actually JODI's suggestion and I ran with it.  Well as for your journal.  I've read it and it looks great.  your working hard and diet looks good sweetie.
As for how I'm doing.  ummm  OK I suppose,  I didnt' get to workout today, I woke up extra early to be sure to get it in and My wife's uncle calls saying his wife car broke down and need my assistance.  long story short my afternoon was shot.  then dinner was SHOT.   Wife calls me while I'm in route home from helping her Aunt/Uncle says dinner is at Burger King.  I say no thanks i'm not eating that stuff. Don't worry about me I'll take care of myself".  Well I finally get home and guess what?  Since I wouldn't eat that "junk" food, she goes to good ole "healthy" Kentucky Fried Chicken for Dinner  grrrrrrr     I swear some days I just can't win for trying.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Excuses, excuses  
Haha, give her a list of what you're allowed to eat and say that if she won't cook any of those you'll cook your own meal. Men can cook too ya know  

Yeah, I'm working hard  But yesterday I had a good bye meal saying good bye to the stuff I'm not having on the diet. Like almonds and s/f jam and ice cream  Haha, only a little bite of ice cream, I don't like it anymore. Too sweet! I never thought I'd hear myself say that but sugar makes me sick! Major headaches and feeling overall bad. Which is a good thing cause it makes me feel that cheating isn't worth it  Almonds and cashews are a different story though, I'm gonna miss those


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

I do cook actually. wed thr and fridays. She either cooks the rest or eat out.  We run alot with kids so eating on run is sometime a must. Like today. but it didn't have to be that garbage.  Anyhow, I'm not much of a sweet tooth kinda guy either.  I can't remember the last time I had ice cream.  Not due to diet or anything but I just have no desire.  You may not believe this but I actually don't enjoy eating. I just do it cause I have to.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

I never let my wife cook for me.  She thinks it's sick that my steak is still bleeding.  Does that even make sense?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

EVERYONE!!!  Please keep Chatter to this thread so we can view the Journals without having to go through page after page of chat while looking for important info.  PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Ya I agree!!! I just want to see my workouts/ meals so I know what to work on!!!!!  My journal gets crazy!! (My fault--I just love to chat)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Doh.... i might go back and edit some journals


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Fire.... dont worry mate, when you post your pics i'm gonna tell you the truth......


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Please do guys because I get to the point I don't even want to view some of the journals because its too much chatter to go through.  Sorry but its true.  I want to be here to help everyone but I can't stand cluttered journals when I'm trying to look for certain things.   I like to chat too but these journals should be used for the competition only if you don't mind.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2003)

I think this is a great idea. We can chat about anything in here and keep our journals clean.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Please do guys because I get to the point I don't even want to view some of the journals because its too much chatter to go through.  Sorry but its true.  I want to be here to help everyone but I can't stand cluttered journals when I'm trying to look for certain things.   I like to chat too but these journals should be used for the competition only if you don't mind.


Is that why you haven't been to visit me Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

I started to.  I will tonight.  Sorry, its just too much to go through with all the chatter.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

I just deleted about 20 replys, thanks Jodes


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

This is rank!!! I was almost at 3000 posts and i just deleted a shitload from everyones journals..... now i feel like an ass cause im unsocialble..... 
Love yas all and to those i didnt get to wish the best of luck in your thraed....  go get em, i think that might only be Stacey  
Time for another beer


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll delete all my replies too, can everyone delete their stuff (whoring stuff, not info) in my thread too. 
I'll go visit you in your other journals though.
Best of luck to everyone!! I am excited for all of us. We are going to make some serious progress.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2003)

I am trying to delete all of my whoring also from all of the journals~ And will come here to Chat!  Or even my old journal! 

Hi Hiker, SS, Jodi, RIS, JBO, JENNY!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Please do guys because I get to the point I don't even want to view some of the journals because its too much chatter to go through.  Sorry but its true.  I want to be here to help everyone but I can't stand cluttered journals when I'm trying to look for certain things.   I like to chat too but these journals should be used for the competition only if you don't mind.



I know how you feel.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay, I just deleted a bunch of posts too!  

TP, I would really appreciate if you checked in every now and then to give me pointers. Jodi has already helped me tons, but the more the merrier


----------



## Eggs (Sep 24, 2003)

Aww, just got kicked out my girls thread and told not to whore there *sigh*  Woe is me!



Just playing sweets


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I just deleted a bunch of posts too!
> 
> TP, I would really appreciate if you checked in every now and then to give me pointers. Jodi has already helped me tons, but the more the merrier



What sort of diet are you doing?  What are your goals?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm doing your diet and goals are keeping/increasing muscle mass and losing bf%.

started the diet yesterday with lots of help from Jodi


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Aww, just got kicked out my girls thread and told not to whore there *sigh*  Woe is me!
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, don't be sad sweet thing


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm doing your diet and goals are keeping/increasing muscle mass and losing bf%.
> 
> started the diet yesterday with lots of help from Jodi



I'll stop by.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Master TP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd join but won't be having a camera til probably the second week of Oct. after finished moving in again. 

Let me know if that's acceptable and then I'm in.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't delete the replies in your journals that were training/diet specific as our success stories will be studies for those with similar goals to our own in the future.  They can look through our journals and see what questions we asked and the answers we received.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2003)

great idea.  i was getting pretty chatty in mine and others journals so i'm gonna delete.  it would be great to be able to see diet and training info along with advice and guidance without having to dig through all the rest.  so apologies for my whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey, anybody have some good ab routines and exercises for rear delts? I want to work abs twice a week and I like the ball for crunches. For the rear delts, I have trouble with bent over laterals, so Fire told me to try one arm at a time. Tried today, can do it up to 15lbs but not 20. 15 is too light though.

If anybody has any suggestions, you can put them in my journal, Thanks. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20904


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2003)

Reverse pec dec machine (you need one with bars, not pads).


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Been doing that one TP. Wasn't sure how effective it is, thanks for reinforcing that exercise!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

How about a cable pull? using the lower cable pulley with a handle, you face the weight stack standing, pull back.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 25, 2003)

You can also do them lying over a stability (Swiss) ball to work your stabilizers at the same time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Should the handle be shoulder level and pull straight back?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> You can also do them lying over a stability (Swiss) ball to work your stabilizers at the same time.



Have no idea how to do that one.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Should the handle be shoulder level and pull straight back?


you could do it either way, waist level or shoulder level, would just work different muscle fibers.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

ATTENTION NIKEGURL/HILARY!!

Just checked out your pics and you look so good. You are going to do great with this. I can't wait to see how good you're looking in 3 months with the January pictures. Good luck and know I'm clapping  for you every step of the way with every fish oil capsule you take!! BTW I'm going to order them off that website you and Leslie suggested - thanks!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

you are so sweet.  but believe me, the last thing i deserve right now is applause!  i've been such a piggy.

but i plan to earn it between now and january.

thanks so much!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2003)

Babs and NG welcome to the Comp.  

Babs post your pics here Comp. Pics


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> you are so sweet.  but believe me, the last thing i deserve right now is applause!  i've been such a piggy.
> 
> but i plan to earn it between now and january.
> ...


Stop with the i'm so fat comments  You are NOT fat!!
So what you got a couple of nice little love handles 
BUT YOU ARE NOT FAT!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Anti.  I was wondering about that as I was posting.  Didn't know if we kept pics to our journal only or both.  

People  --  Please feel free to offer suggestions.  

WELCOME EVERYONE AND GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!

Ps:  You all look great and you're going to do well in achieving your goals.  My precious is right, "So you have some fat or you want to bulk up, easier to put on than to take it off.  All you need is hard work, dedication, desire and the passion from within and you will make it."


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2003)

Question for judges:  Are PH's legal?  

It was said before that OTC stuff was okay, and these are OTC...I have some leftover 1-AD I would like to use while bulking up but if it isn't kosher for the purposes of this competition that's fine with me.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

we will have to discuss this. get right back to you.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Babsie  and welcome!!
Your pics look great. Can't believe you have two kids!! How old are they? I have a 11 month old.
Good luck with the contest and your goals, you are going to do so well!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah, Babs, you're hot  

Nike, you are so not fat! So we've both got a little softness, but that's all going away now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Jen and Hiker


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

hey Hicker and Jen, I'll write you more 
in a bit.  I wrote more than what posted
and I don't have time to retype it all again
Be sure to check back this afternoon.

meanwhile, keep smiling.  We're all making
changes.  I know I'm making changes with my atttitude along with weight loss and b/f loss.  I just don't like the attitude that comes with it.  I'm sure J'Bo knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

hey i got this stuff from s.d.i.  methadrostenol. any good?will i see any results? side effects?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

ok - have to address the "fat" thing.  i know other ladies will get this....

i realize that i'm not fat in the general sense of the word.  but for me, i'm very fat.  it's all relative. ya know?  i'm not used to having any pudge in my middle.  i'm not gonna harp on it or beat myself up.  i'm just going to handle it and not let it happen again.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh I know NG! Fat for me is not seeing my abs and having my pants all tight. Fat for other people are like not being able to wear a size 20.
It's all relative!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey everyone!!  

Nikegurl-- I'm with you.. I have felt the same as you-- I KNOW I'm not Fat- But I know what I can look like, what I HAVE looked like before, and what I should look like!!  And I want it all back--
I feel good about myself this week though.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

We have high standards


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

maybe we should use another word otherthan FAT.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

"unacceptable" comes to mind in my case.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

I know what you ladies mean... I know I'm not fat, I feel my present condition is unacceptable for me and I know I could look better!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2003)

Unacceptable is a great word for it!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

I was thinking..."Not _as_ lean as we would like to be"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

How about phat...........not fat as in over weight....but phat as in hot 

never mind.....

Lean is better.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

well i think that it is NORMAL to look like the way you girls do, you all look great.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2003)

UNLEAN


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2003)

Well nobody ever answered my question about if I could still be in if i have stats now but pix won't be til the second week of Oct.?

Also need to know the answer to the PH question since I"m thinking about taking some again for a short period somewere in the middle of the time this contest is going for.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

They need posted before or on the 30th of this month Sept. by midnight.


Hurry hurry hurry


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2003)

There is no hurry, my camera is packed. And can't move in til next weekend so no puter and no camera. **shrug**

No biggie, just sounded like fun.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Get a throw away camera.  Take some pics.  Get them developed.  Scan them to disk.  go to the library and get online bro.

This is going to be GRRRRRRREEEEAAATTTT fun....Do you know anyone that has a computer.  Mom, dad, girlfriend, one of her friends, work, the gym you work out at, kinko's, Meijer, Shoot......go to an a computer warehouse/store shoot the sh** with one of the salesmen or women and ask......  Never know unless you try.

come on, join the fun partner


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2003)

HI DVLMN! I can't participate either---   $$$ 

We can have our own comp!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HI DVLMN! I can't participate either---   $$$
> 
> We can have our own comp!!




What do you  mean  $$$?? Its a free comp


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah Stacey, why not?  You already have pics, just need a back shot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Come on Stacey.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

yes DV you can take PH if they are legal. i talked to Jodi about it and we agreed that it is ok. you should ask her or fire about anymore supps cause nothing is legal over here 

as for the pics...i think that the disposible camera is a great idea..if you go to costco to get them developped they can do them on cd and then you just have to post them.

stacey get your damn ass on here


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't have time to deposit my paycheck, much less do that.   I'll just play along in my journal instead. 

I'm sure I can get IT to cough up another bet for a case of beer again. I think we're tied at the moment anyway.

Cool on the PH's though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd be willing to give Dvlmn a 2 week extension on him posting his pics considering his cricumstances... anyone else???


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2003)

If Dvlmn repents, I'd say it's O.K to post by Oct. 10


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm cool with that.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't care.  I understand.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

Its cool with me


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2003)

woohooo then I'm in. Thank everybody, and sorry for being suck a pain.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

No problem.  Besides if you think about it, you'll be lookin 2-weeks better then you do now... more of a chance for me to win  

It only wouldn't be fair if you wanted to use really old pics, you know 

Welcome to the comp


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 26, 2003)

THis really doesnt go here but is there age categories or weight/height categories? Or it boys/girls ,everyone, in a big group.
Dont really care just got cturious


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

Everyone is in one big group but there will be 2 male winners and 2 female winners.  The judging will be based on who has the most improvement overall... for example a person could be overweight and loose like 50lbs of fat while gaining muscle too... this person might not "look" the best but would have made the most improvement.

That make sense


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Everyone is in one big group but there will be 2 male winners and 2 female winners.  The judging will be based on who has the most improvement overall... for example a person could be overweight and loose like 50lbs of fat while gaining muscle too... this person might not "look" the best but would have made the most improvement.
> 
> That make sense





yup


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No problem.  Besides if you think about it, you'll be lookin 2-weeks better then you do now... more of a chance for me to win
> 
> It only wouldn't be fair if you wanted to use really old pics, you know
> ...



Unfortunately after my 2 months off/inconsistency well my old pics are better than current status.  

But I'll have everything up and running by them I'll take measurement this week though. So those will be up by the deadline. 

Thanks to everybody for understanding.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hi Babsie  and welcome!!
> Your pics look great. Can't believe you have two kids!! How old are they? I have a 11 month old.
> Good luck with the contest and your goals, you are going to do so well!




Okay Hikerchick....I've been really busy.  Today I have time to type a few words in reply.

Yeah, I have two children.  Two girls. Ages 6 & 3.  They're a handful I tell ya.  I miss spending time with them when I'm preparing for a competition because of all the dedication I put into the gym.  Then, when I'm dieting down, I get REALLY edgy.  Towards the last two weeks before a comp, I'm very irritable.  I don't tolerate the "silly" things.  I'm in "focus" mode.  A lot of my friends from the gym don't come near me when I'm dieting because I stay focused and become snappy if someone talks to me during a work out.  Usually, I'm very cheerful and outgoing, making everyone feel welcome at the gym.  I try to break up the monontany if it feels too uptight.

So you have an 11 month old.  I miss my children being at that age.  They're sooo cute crawling around or learning how to take their first steps.  Time flies by and they grow up fast.  Mine are at the mouthy stage.  Oh and, when one of them does something they're not suppose to do, the other tells on them or tries to boss them around.  This gets on my nerves because my three year old is at the, "I'm going to do it myself and test the waters a little"  while, my 6 year old is at the stage, "I'm mommy and what I say goes and if you don't like it, I'll make you like it."  This drives me bananas.  Never ending.  From what I've been told, it gets worse.  I just hope I get a break for a bit from all the tattling, bossing and not getting along.  There are times when they argue about one touching the other.  So, I sit them down indian style with their legs wraped around one another, have them hug and kiss on the cheek for 5 min's.  Doing this has worked a little.  Now I'm just trying to break the tattling.  Oh my.  I don't think I was this bad growing up.

You look good as well and you're going to meet your goals.  Just keep up the hard work and stick to your diet.  It's hard for the first couple of days, and for some people, the first week.  Then you become "use" to the diet and do not have any cravings.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeah, Babs, you're hot




Thanks Jen.  You're not bad yourself.  Some dieting and a little cardio, you'll be on your way.  Shoot, we're all on our way.  I think you have a good physique to ya.  Have you considered competing?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2003)

I feel like i'm losing track of what's goin on, i had such a busy weekend. I spent Saturday picking up trophies for the comp and then helping with rego's and weigh in. Then we went to the drive in and watch 3 movies and i climbed into bed at 1am Got up Sunday at 6 loaded all the trophies into the van and got home at 10 last night *whew* I'm rooted....  But i loved every minute of it.
I got to hang with some really hot ladies, even patted some up  There was one ladie, Kat  she did a fitness section  she was amazing.... every time i went out to wipe the stage down i got comments and wolf wistles from the girls in the front couple of rows 
What a fun day....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

What movies did you watch? I caught Once upon a time in Mexico, and The Rundown.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2003)

We watched Finding Nemo, The italian job and Hollywood Homicide. All good


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm cool with that.



I have no problems with his posting pics late.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

dvlmn666,   Any and all "over the counter" suppliments are acceptable.  NO STEROIDS or Illegal doping of any kind.   Rule is simple, if you can't find it at your local health food store,over the counter Pharmacy, or department store, it's not allowed.  
My Reasons for this are as follows
1. If someone that is thinetically Challenged (my word for overweight) goes on the Internet or Mexico and buys Steroid Cutting drugs or diuretics, etc, they are posing more harm then good to their bodies and that does not promote good health and conditioning.  
2. It just would not be fair for all the clean people in the contest.  (I see from the journals that the members involved in the contest are already working their asses off (and I mean that literally) and eating so clean and healthy).


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> We watched Finding Nemo, The italian job and Hollywood Homicide. All good



Cool, haven't seen those yet. My wife is dying to see the Italian job!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

OK back on the Comp topic.  So what do you all think, am I maybe taking this just a little too far???   Earlier today I was eating on one of those Jolly Rancher hard tack candies BUT so not to add sugar to my diet, I would spit in a cup.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

The enzymes on your tongue and gums absorb the carbs while it's in your mouth.  Not swallowing it just cuts back on the sugar, it doesn't eliminate it.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> 
> 
> The enzymes on your tongue and gums absorb the carbs while it's in your mouth.  Not swallowing it just cuts back on the sugar, it doesn't eliminate it.



I know what your saying Satan, it's just the principle of a single little thng like that and being afraid to eat it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

I eat orange tic tacs.  It's as close as I can get to real sweets.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

When I was losing all my weight Fire, I would put a chocolate in my mouth, chew it up and then spit it out. My family thought something was wrong with me, but sometimes you give in to the point of actually putting food your abstaining from in your mouth. I don't believe the battle ends there though, you still have a choice to get rid of it. Yeah, your still gonna get some cal's, and sugar, but not as much as if you allowed yourself to finish it.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK back on the Comp topic.  So what do you all think, am I maybe taking this just a little too far???   Earlier today I was eating on one of those Jolly Rancher hard tack candies BUT so not to add sugar to my diet, I would spit in a cup.



OMG that's awesome!  That should be used as an example of dedication for sticking to your diet.  

Personally I think if you are beating up on yourself for having a small cheat every week then you're taking things too seriously.  Don't beat up on yourself for consuming a couple of grams of sugar...you're going to make yourself crazy!  

Don't even ask me about my weekend!  It was Homecoming and spent out with the boys reliving old memories at the frat house.  Needless to say, it wasn't very diet condusive.  I just told myself I would get back on the wagon today and stay on it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> dvlmn666,   Any and all "over the counter" suppliments are acceptable.  NO STEROIDS or Illegal doping of any kind.   Rule is simple, if you can't find it at your local health food store,over the counter Pharmacy, or department store, it's not allowed.
> My Reasons for this are as follows
> 1. If someone that is thinetically Challenged (my word for overweight) goes on the Internet or Mexico and buys Steroid Cutting drugs or diuretics, etc, they are posing more harm then good to their bodies and that does not promote good health and conditioning.
> 2. It just would not be fair for all the clean people in the contest.  (I see from the journals that the members involved in the contest are already working their asses off (and I mean that literally) and eating so clean and healthy).



   I totally agree.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey everyone.  I made another thread.  Come check it out.  Whoring allowed.  Very informational.

Competition Conversation on Figure/Fitness Posing Suits"

Under Competition Arena


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Babsie I just saw your new thread and totally love it, awesome work babe!!!!  Oh so you have competed, do you have pics posted??  Oh and I am so glad you are joining, sorry I may be way behind I was gone gor like the last week with work and my last vacation.  So am ready to cut the crap, literaly and get a bit leaner and add some muscle to my upper self


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2003)

Eating and spitting hey...i know all about that...on my no carb days for a couple of comps ago i always forgot i couldnt eat any carbs and would through a cracker in my mouth and then spit it out...however i dont ever do it on prupose cause to me nothings the same unless you swallow


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Well I'm going to check out Babs new thread but I doubt I'll  have anything to say in there.  I don't know squat about Fitness comps and bathing suits.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey Babsie I just saw your new thread and totally love it, awesome work babe!!!!  Oh so you have competed, do you have pics posted??  Oh and I am so glad you are joining, sorry I may be way behind I was gone gor like the last week with work and my last vacation.  So am ready to cut the crap, literaly and get a bit leaner and add some muscle to my upper self




hey Shortstuff  --  I sure do!  My pics are located in my journal.  Feel free to poke around.  Yeah, I've competed.  Only one show though.  Working on number 2 and three that are just around the corner.  The competition is going to be a tough one.  I'm goanna try to make it in time.  But, if I don't, that means I'm even closer for the next.  

Vacation!!!  Must be nice.  The only vacation I can take are the days spent at the gym.  having two kids, working full time and going to the gym two times a day really gets hectic.  Plus, having to prepare meals the night before for tomorrows eating.  Speaking of eating.  I'm getting ready to eat some TUNA....doesn't that sound YUMMY?  NOT!!!  I'm going to post more pics next week sometime for my personal use.  

About the thread I made, my goal was/is to help everyone for future reference incase we young ladies get inspired to compete.  Competing can be very rewarding and discouraging at times.  But, when you get discouraged, it's time to pick up and work all that much harder.  Remember the one who beat you cause next time, you're going to bring it all that much more!!!!  Keep that in mind, and you'll do better and get better.  I just wish I could get my abs in.  I have this pocket of fat that is stored right around my belly button.  Makes my button look like a coin slot.  ha ha ha.  The guys and I were joking around about that this evening.  Anway, I'll keep posing information in the thread to keep all informed.  

Please keep in mind, everyone is welcome to post ideas and questions.  I'm also thinking about taking pics and posting them of all the types of posing you can do.  

EVERYONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Damn I like this girl.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Damn I like this girl.




Thanks Firestorm.  I like you too.  This is going to be sooo much fun.  You know what?  At the end of this competition.  We're all winners.  Why?  Well, at the end, just take your photo's before and after and sit them side by side.  It'll speak for itself.  

It's kick ass time.!!!! Woo hoo......

Night everyone!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh damn, I REALLY like this girl. I'd swear she copied that straight from my 1st original post regarding this compition.  She is a female ME!!!  HAHAHAHA    Night Babs.   High five and slap on the back girl.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

Hell yeah, her post reminds me of pre-game psyching back in the football days when we used to slap each other on the shoulder pads and bang helmets.  I feel pretty amped, too bad I gotta layoff a couple more days for my knee.  Maybe tonight I'll do some flexing in the mirror while I ice my sprain.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks like Tank is joining

To Babs, Fire you guys could have referenced your journal pics using the vb code 
{img}http://www.ironmagazine.com/forum/images/vblogo.gif{/img} except use  these [] brackets not these{}
you then get the image address from the new window that opens when you click on the attachment hyperlink.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2003)

looks like a great bunch of people!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Looks like Tank is joining
> 
> To Babs, Fire you guys could have referenced your journal pics using the vb code
> ...



Thanks MC  I'll remember this for next time.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 30, 2003)

Man, it amazes me from reading others' journal how inconsistent my weights are for different movements.  For example, I can do weighted dips with a 25 for a 6-8RM, but I can barely press up 55 lb. dumbbells on flat DB press...most people can do 20-30 lbs. more.  My flat bench is pathetic and always has been, but with flyes I can keep up with most people twice my size.  Same with my back...I can deadlift 300 lbs. but can barely barbell curl 85.    

Could this have to do with my muscle length, or simply because I have crappy shoulders that have been injured several times?  It pisses me off.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

PB ... you can use other's weights as maybe aguide, but you have to focus on what you're doing.  If you feel you're not as strong as you'd like in a certain area, focus more on that.  

I personally use the mirror to tell me what I should be doing more of.  I must say that I'm a minority when I can honestly say that I'm very happy with my physique.    I think I'm probably above average in strength for the normal 160lb'er (Imean the 160lb'er who has just started lifting ).  But when compared to a local National Powerlifting champ here who weights in the same, I way down on strength.    He can lift a scarey amount of weight for reps.  So it comes back to you and what you feel you need to focus on.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

PB ... here is some basic weighs I lift
bench: 245 for 2 reps
db curls: 50 for 8 reps
squats: 245 for 8 reps
deadlift: 315 for 2 reps
wide grip lat pullups: bw + 90lbs for 2 reps
angled dips (chest) bw + 90lbs for 6 reps
db press: 65 for 8 reps

those are just some of the weights I push - again, to most, they aren't much, but for me, they are great and I'm happy with my size/strength.  It doesn't mean I stop trying to increasing my weights, just that I'm happy where I'm at now.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, I have a problem..  I've been invited to this dinner at a friends place on Saturday.. That means eating things I didn't cook myself, things that probably doesn't fit my diet..
I really don't want to cheat, I don't want any crap because I don't need it. I'm not craving it. Since I don't know this girl all that well, and don't know her friends at all, there is no way I'd bring my own food. I just can't! I know I shouldn't beat myself up over small cheats every now and then, but the thing is that I don't WANT any other food, I'm satisfied with my meal plan..

How do you deal with social events like this? My family and closest friends are all used to me eating my own stuff and staying away from the crap, but people that I don't know that well are harder to deal with.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

sheesh that's a tough one Jenny!  Wish I had some good advice for you


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Me too Ann  I don't want to become Ms. Anti-social  Why does every social thing have to involve food??


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 1, 2003)

Well is the whole event eating???  If it isn't, just make a reason to be a little tardy and then be social for the rest of the evening and if they offer food say you are not hungry but thank you very much.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

It's basicly a dinner and that's it! I'll talk to the girl and ask.. Thank's Shorty


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I have a problem..  I've been invited to this dinner at a friends place on Saturday.. That means eating things I didn't cook myself, things that probably doesn't fit my diet..
> I really don't want to cheat, I don't want any crap because I don't need it. I'm not craving it. Since I don't know this girl all that well, and don't know her friends at all, there is no way I'd bring my own food. I just can't! I know I shouldn't beat myself up over small cheats every now and then, but the thing is that I don't WANT any other food, I'm satisfied with my meal plan..
> 
> How do you deal with social events like this? My family and closest friends are all used to me eating my own stuff and staying away from the crap, but people that I don't know that well are harder to deal with.


Heres what i'd do. pack a cooler. Tell the person not to be offended by it, if they're true friends they'll understand. i use to do this all the time weeks before a show. my mom didnt understand at first, but once she seen how committed i was to the diet she understood. you have to look at food as a fuel source, not a taste source. i hope this helps,cuz i have to do the same thing myself


----------



## maniclion (Oct 1, 2003)

Eat your regular protein, 3/4 the carbs before you go out.  When you get there tell them you're trying to be a vegetarian eat some light veggies, a little of what ever carbs they have, bring a shake, with ice, in one of those coffee mugs with the straw as a backup. You can sip on it to keep a steady flow of protein.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 1, 2003)

That is a sweet idea maniclion


----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2003)

I am sure they are having some meat, whether its steak or chicken or fish. That fits your plan. A salad is a definate bet, so veggies are covered. So you should be ok, no? 
Worst case will be you will be a bit over in your fat due to the fact I am sure they will not be serving extra lean meat. Not the end of the world


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 1, 2003)

If you want to find out what they are serving, mention you want to bring a bottle of wine and ask if they are serving chicken, fish or beef...that way you will know the menu ahead of time and can plan better  .  They will tell you what they are serving and then you can choose what to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll bet they are have fish and potatoes!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Aww, people you are so sweet  Thanks for helping 

There will most definately be dessert, and I would feel bad saying no to that and sit there while everyone else is eating it.. If they were my close friends I would be okay, but these people I hardly know.. And I can't say "I'm doing a fitness comp and can't eat that" either, cause I'm not. Or at least not yet. Damn..
Nah, I think I'll just say no to the dinner but might come by later.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 2, 2003)

Just nicely tell them, "I'm sorry but I am going to have to pass.  If I go, I might end up looking like ya'll".  I bet they would be totally understanding.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, people you are so sweet  Thanks for helping
> 
> There will most definately be dessert, and I would feel bad saying no to that and sit there while everyone else is eating it.. If they were my close friends I would be okay, but these people I hardly know.. And I can't say "I'm doing a fitness comp and can't eat that" either, cause I'm not. Or at least not yet. Damn..
> Nah, I think I'll just say no to the dinner but might come by later.



I always pull the allergy card on that one because I have a nut allergy...it's easy and I don't feel guilty about not eating something.  Even if it's ice cream you can never be sure and people always understand.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2003)

This is totally OT...but I got new wheels yesterday!  Here's a pic:  

I'm so excited...it's my first new vehicle since '98...and I have been driving my crapmobile far too long.  Plus the deal I got was so good I couldn't not buy it.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

Those are great cars, congrats Pony


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2003)

Haha, BO, I wish I was mean like that, but unfortionately I'm not 

Pony, I am all allergy free  . Of course I could pretend to be deadly allergic to sugar 
Hey, nice car, very futuristic


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, BO, I wish I was mean like that, but unfortionately I'm not



Just takes a little practice.  Nice is what gets people fat, because don't want to offend people 

Nice ride pony.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2003)

great rig pony!  congratulations.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 3, 2003)

Anyone else have problems with drinking?  

Over the past few months I have found that I don't like to drink anymore...makes me feel sick, can't train.  But when I go out with my friends there is always pressure to have "one beer".  

How do you guys deal with this?  I usually tell them I just don't want to...but it's annoying having to deal with it every five minutes.  Plus drinking water is annoying.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 3, 2003)

If your friends respect you, it wouldn't be an issue.  Just tell them, you don't want the drinking to interfere with your goals.  Tell them it's just not you anymore.

I don't drink.  I do occasionally go out with my friends, which, they do the same thing, they say, "just have one, it's not going to hurt you!"  Ignore them and they'll start to get the picture.  But anyway...back to what I was saying.  I enjoy going to a club every now and then just to watch everyone else and socialize.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2003)

Well you could indulge and have a soda???  Then at least they'd see you had "something" to drink besides water.  Or order OJ and they'll think it's a screwdriver


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> How do you guys deal with this?  I usually tell them I just don't want to...but it's annoying having to deal with it every five minutes.  Plus drinking water is annoying.



I have one.    But that's me ... you and the rest are on a different mission.  Right now, I'm still lucky enough to have a fast metabolism, that when we go out, having a couple of beers won't affect my physique.  Once it does, I'm sure I'll be posting this exact same question.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2003)

it does get old....i have one couple i'm friends with and every time i visit with them they try to push me into having a drink with them that i truly don't even want.  and we're not talking a glass of wine.  it's always some nasty shot....then they make me feel like i'm ruining things for them even though i'm perfectly happy   
same thing every time.  the only good part is that it makes me feel really young b/c it's so "peer pressureish" and i thought i was way too old for that anymore!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

Yep, that drinking stuff can be hard. I usually don't drink and stick with water when I go out, or I decide to make it a little cheat and have a vodka with something sugarfree. 
Social things are always hard, cause people will nag on you if you don't have that drink/candy/cookie. Just remember your goals and say no thank you. This week when I was on the train, a girl came handing out Special K bars to everyone. I swear I was the only one saying "no thank you" on the whole damn train  People was looking at me like "WTF is wrong with you, you just said no to FREE food" 
Reaching goals always means sacrificing things. I guess we will all become lonely un-social creatures with no life


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2003)

haha Jenny, that same thing happened to me yesterday. I was in the grocery store and they were handing out "healthy" cookies made with some low fat garbage. The people around me were gorging on them and couldn't believe I turned them down. 

They were like "at least take one for your daughter". Um, hello? My daughter is 11 months old and does not need to be eating junk food, thank you very much! People just don't get it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Anyone else have problems with drinking?
> 
> Over the past few months I have found that I don't like to drink anymore...makes me feel sick, can't train.  But when I go out with my friends there is always pressure to have "one beer".
> ...



I don't have too much trouble with this anymore.  I mean if I have a drink, it's because I want it...period.  As for your bonehead...uh...I mean friends that keep ragging you, just say to them, "Now remind me again why it is so important to *YOU* that *I* have a drink".  The way I remedy the problem is just to tell them to piss off!  I can teach a monkey to drink a beer for crying out loud. lol   



> Plus drinking water is annoying.


Annoying to who, you or your friends?  You just said that drinking makes you fell Blah.  Which is more annoying, feeling like crap or having to drink water?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Anyone else have problems with drinking?
> 
> Over the past few months I have found that I don't like to drink anymore...makes me feel sick, can't train.  But when I go out with my friends there is always pressure to have "one beer".
> ...



This is simple, you tell them your in training and to stop badgering you. If they continue, then get pissed off and be more assertive.  If they can't understand that then they are not real friends.  Real friends are supportive.  If they can't support you after you tell them your working out for a compitition, then they don't respect you.  Tell them to Fuq off and find some new friends to hang out with.
The other more candy ass approach that works is to say OK and order a Coke and tell them it's  Jack and Coke  or a Sprite or ginger ale  with lime and say it's a Gin and tonic or whatever.   I perfer the 1st approach though.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

you'll never know the grief i used to go through from my past yrs about this same thing.  i shut alot of people out of my life because i felt that it was the right thing to do, now they understand. but i still enjoy a cold one once in awhile myself, i mean i'm 40 for christ sake


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

*AppleBees*

Dam they have great steaks!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Good Morning Everyone~~

Hope u all had a wonderful weekend


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

No whoring today...what's going on people!?  

We have Thanksgiving coming up this weekend here in Canada...so far I have four Thanksgiving meals planned in two days.  And I don't have to cook anything!  

I figure about 1500 calories per meal means my bulking days are definitely here.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey everyone!

How's it going?

It's Pretty Quiet and Lonely in here!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

i am here my fellow Cannuck.

hey you live close to Toronto cause i will be competing there in May 2004 at the CBBF National Figure and Fitness Championships


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  TENSION BREAKER HAD TO DO IT.  IT AIN'T QUIET NOW IS IT.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

hey i am talkin damnit...what am i a fly on the wall?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm listening J'Bo honey


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Now!

What have we got here?

I am always Listening, not usually talkin'

Ya J'Bo I am about an hour outside of Toronto, near Hamilton.
Where are they being held (International Center?)

Hey Butterfly,  you in Vegas yet?  I wish I was there, I was there in August and January.  First time I had been there, absolutely loved it.  Should be a blast.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm listening J'Bo honey



thanks babe 

hey bf you see my count down? i am going to see my hun in only a few weeks 

Man...the venue hasent been set yet but Laura Benetti is putting the show on and it should be great


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

What.....??? Your coming here in a few weeks....


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey J'BO. here's a map, we're closer to each other then you think.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am here my fellow Cannuck.
> 
> hey you live close to Toronto cause i will be competing there in May 2004 at the CBBF National Figure and Fitness Championships



Cool!  I live in Toronto and am thinking about competing in FAME 2004 in May.  I did their shows in 2002 and 2003.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Hey J'BO. here's a map, we're closer to each other then you think.



 i love the connect the dots thing. your right i never knew that we were so close  well damn i wanta go shoppin in chicago now  and meet famous tank of course. 

pony...so does that mean your gonna come to the show to watch 80 half naked hotties in May


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm not waiting until then...a close friend of mine (Melissa Lambert) is competing for the WNSO in two weeks...swimwear at 6:45pm!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey J'bo, see, you're not that far from Chicago!  I might be able to come visit you there anyway whenever I get to Chicago. Dunno when that'll be at all though


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

fine...good...i did not want to meet you anyways


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> fine...good...i did not want to meet you anyways


You better not be talking to me


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

as if i am talkin to you mini Jenny 

yes i geuss you will be close. let me know when your gonna be there and maybe we can meet half way


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> fine...good...i did not want to meet you anyways



Hey, whenever you come to Toronto my door is always open...among other things


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

your mouth


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## ponyboy (Oct 20, 2003)

No whoring for four days?  What's going on, people...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

I dunno.  No one talks to me 


Just kidding.  


How's your diet going Pony?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Babs,, you come online Saturday Sunday or Monday after 7pm and I'll talk your ear off.  I've been dying to talk to you about your training and just gym talk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Fire and Babsie, what's up? My training hit a wall this week, have to take a few weeks off. SUCKS!!! How are you doing?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Rock!!!  Hey buddy what kind of wall did you hit?   I'm fighting through some crap myself also.  My damn shoulder that I injured last year has been acting up now that I'm training again.  Making me reaaaal  nervous.  I'm not even sure what excerise brought it back again or I'd just dump it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

Tendonitis in my L elbow. Can't even pick up 10lbs with my left arm now. I think I advanced in weight to quick for my tendons. 

I'd be careful with that shoulder! Can you work around whatever makes it hurt?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Well today I did Chest.  It was a bit uncomfortable with the 1st set of DB bench presses but then it was ok.  Then again it was shakey and uncomforable with 1st set of Incline DB Benches  and worked its way out.  I actually hit some pretty damn good poundages today. My personnel best since my comeback.  I was able to handle  110s for flats for 6 reps  and I think 100s for inclines.
The real test will be with pullups and shoulder presses.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

As for that tendonitis in the elbow,, yea I had that too.  When I first started lifting again a month ago it was really painful.   I just switch from doing straight bar curls to EZ curls.   Pullups I brought my grip with in closer  and things like that.  I also have one of those spandex rubber wraps specifically made for elbows and that helped tremendously.  You may want to buy one at your local pharmacy.  I think it really helped me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

I found doing rotator cuff work really helped my shoulder problems. That is some good weight Fire! I did 90 lb DB for flat after Incline the other day and was so excited. But just trying to get the DB ready (up on the knees and then positioned correctly when I go back) puts a lot of stress on my arms and elbows. For that reason I don't think I could go over that weight, or do it again for quite awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

The strap really helped? I asked the Doc's I work with and they told me it wouldn't help. I'll try that. The elbow really hurts on Back day with weighted pull-ups and rows. Hows your tendonitis now? Is it gone or just better?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2003)

i think this is common.  (the elbow thing)  my ex got up to the 115 lb dbs for flat bench and i remember when he did it the first time he did a set of 10 but then said he wouldn't be doing that again.  so i'm thinking....you got 10 good reps, what's the problem.

he said it made his elbows feel very bad in a way they never had before so he dropped back to the 90-100 range and pretty much stayed there for this reason.

and by the way...i think i'm gonna start doing rotator exercises again.  one shoulder never feels too good on chest day.  thanks for the reminder!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I actually saw your workouts Rock and I see an excellent progression.  Hey when you bring the weights up keep your arms straight and grip them like you would for deadlifts. Quickly lift up directing DBs in front of you and sit quickly pulling the DBs onto your thighs.  It's all about using your body and momentum.   When you lie back, use your legs to help kick the weights back.  Roll back and push the weight back towards your head with your thighs.  that's how I do it bro.  Same thing putting them back again.   I bring my knees up towards the ceiling and then quickly roll forward pushing the weights towards the wall in front of me and sitting forward all in one motion and place weight in front of me and stand.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> The strap really helped? I asked the Doc's I work with and they told me it wouldn't help. I'll try that. The elbow really hurts on Back day with weighted pull-ups and rows. Hows your tendonitis now? Is it gone or just better?



It's better.  I still feel a twinge here and there but for the most part it's not hindering my workouts although I'm not rushing into injuring it again so I'm just being real careful on pullups and NOT adding weight yet.  that is how I keep hurting myself, jumping back into things 100% too quickly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, think the rotator cuff exercises are so important. I had a torn rotator cuff on my left shoulder and a 2* A/C separation in my right shoulder. Working out always killed my shoulders till I started doing the rotator cuff exercises. Now my elbows and forearms hurt, never my shoulders. 

Was your Ex ever able to work up to 115lbs. That's what I'm worried about, what if my tendons don't strengthen and I'm stuck at a weight too light for me.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i think this is common.  (the elbow thing)  my ex got up to the 115 lb dbs for flat bench and i remember when he did it the first time he did a set of 10 but then said he wouldn't be doing that again.  so i'm thinking....you got 10 good reps, what's the problem.
> 
> he said it made his elbows feel very bad in a way they never had before so he dropped back to the 90-100 range and pretty much stayed there for this reason.
> ...



Your very welcome for the reminder dear.   I find that odd that he feels elbow pain on presses.  It's usually from pulling. Hummm.  I'll bet his pains are more in the inner rear elbow.  Mine is all up front


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Fire, I'll try that next time I do DB's. I guess it'll be awhile. How do you do Shoulder presses with DB's? I try to kick them up and I can now do it with 70lb DB's, but by the time I get them up to my shoulders I'm tired and it's time to go home  I really like doing it with DB's but have gone back to the bar because I can't progress past 70lb's. 

Yeah, my weight was going up. That's why having to sit out now sucks so much!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Again I say,,, body momentum.  I get the heavy ones up in the form of a clean and jerk.  as the weights go up,,,, I go down onto the bench.  We kinda meet halfway.  hahahaha.   It works great though.   I can't press 100's but I can guanentee I could get them up there using that form.   It just takes a little practice.  Try doing it with a light weight...say 40's  and do like 5 of them.   then go to 50s and do a few of those.  That will help considerably.  Get my form down 1st before tackling the heavy DB's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll have to try that, was never good at clean and jerks, always hurt my back and forearms.

I'm doing TP's carb cycling while I'm out of the gym so I don't put on fat but trying to keep my muscle, what do you think of that Fire?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I don't see any problems with that phylosophy big guy.   There also isn't any reason you cant be doing light weights.  make what you have gained good and hard and make it part of your cardio workout.  Look at that fruitcake that does that Infomercial John Baseowl  he doesn't train heavy and look at him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

I've definately thought about that but right now I really can't do anything with my left arm. I took it way past the point of just being irritated. I'm afraid to even do legs this week because of stacking all the 45's on the leg press or bar. I don't think I could do that right now.

Do you do any Cardio Fire? I was thinking of using some of this time to do Cardio but I'm so afraid of losing the little bit of muscle I've gained over the past couple of months, ya know?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Bad news buddy, If your not going to workout at all (and I DO understand), your going to loose some muscle anyway.  But don't fret, you won't loose everything.  Hell I was out since last February and only just started back up a few weeks ago.  I know what your going through.  Listen,, While your outta the iron den for a while there is no reason you shouldn't be working on the body fat.  In a way it's a good thing.  At least now you can cut that crap now and come back leaner and not have to worry about putting on a few added pounds.  Do the Cardio.  Get the muscle back later.  NO problemo.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

OOOPs yes I do cardio.  stationary bike and mountian bike whenever possible (not much lately though).
Hey I'll be totally honest with you,  I don't care if I don't get huge this time around.  During this contest period I have set a goal.  It isn't 19 inch arms or a 325 bench.   My goal was to rid my waistline of that excess bodyfat that I put on since last winter.  I'll take small muscle gains as long as by the end of this contest I can see my abs again.  Buddy it's all about how good you look not how big you are.  Damn look at Bruce Lee.  He was like 150 pounds!!!!  I'd kill to have his build (well maybe a little bigger version of it)  hahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm hoping to be out of lifting for only 2 weeks, maybe I can do light weights after 1 we'll see. Thanks for your advice and what you said, you've encouraged me! Time for me to go, wife should be home soon. Talk to you later! Take care of the shoulder!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Rock your in a panic over 2 weeks?  That is all?  Damn man,, that doesn't even count as a layoff.   If your looking at attempting a comeback in 2 weeks then DON'T TOUCH THE WEIGHTS AT ALL FOR THAT TIME.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Rock your in a panic over 2 weeks?  That is all?  Damn man,, that doesn't even count as a layoff.   If your looking at attempting a comeback in 2 weeks then DON'T TOUCH THE WEIGHTS AT ALL FOR THAT TIME.


Yes I am in a panic over that short amount of time. For the past 1 1/2 years the only thing I really look forward to is going to the gym. 2 weeks off makes me feel like crap and all the hard work I've done lately will go away. But it makes me feel better that you don't see two weeks as a big deal. Sometimes when you break a routine, it's hard to get back into it, know what I mean?


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2003)

Sometimes it is good to give your body the layoff, but keep the time you use for a workout in your schedule as "active time"...that might be something as simple as going for a walk or doing something fun, but if you need a layoff, you need a layoff.  2 weeks is nothing dude...when I blew my rotator cuff last time I was out for over a month, and that really sucked.  

BTW, you bastards are f'ing strong...at my peak I was pressing 65's for flat dumbbell press.  The only reason I couldn't go up to 70's was actually getting them into start position, it was impossible for me w/ my bad shoulders.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> BTW, you bastards are f'ing strong...at my peak I was pressing 65's for flat dumbbell press.  The only reason I couldn't go up to 70's was actually getting them into start position, it was impossible for me w/ my bad shoulders.





Don't worry..  Before long, you'll out do me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2003)

That's hilarious Babsie!!

PB- I think the only reason my lifts went up that much was being on 1-ad. That's why my layoff sucks right no, I'm in the middle of my cycle and I have to just cut it off! But yeah, I think I'll put some low intensity cardio in place of the w/o's.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Don't worry..  Before long, you'll out do me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey..you better watch that finger...it could be utilized.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 22, 2003)

If I was going to use it for that I'd hold up two or three


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll leave that alone


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmmm 1 ad is illegal in Oz... oh well, you Americans need the leg up, you cant get kanga meat


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'll leave that alone




LMAO!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

Well people this is just a wake up call....only 1.5 monthes until the half way pics are due for the IM Comp. We are working on getting some great prizes for the winners at the moment...So push through those difficult times and know that these are changes for life not for the moment.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

I sick off being fat.... i wanna start dieting down now!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I sick off being fat.... i wanna start dieting down now!!!


Your not getting fat! I'M GETTING FAT!!! But hey, come Feb we can diet down.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

February Rock?  Just remember Mid way pics are due in January.  I need some Clenbuterex or Redline prior to those pics.  I think taking the pics in january was a bad idea.  It is right after the Holidays.  We should put those Mid pics off until Mid February.  go ask Jbo to change the date.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

To me midway means the end of bulking and the beginning of cutting! Halfway for one, halfway for the other. I'm not planning to look great in the midway pics, just bigger!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

I hear you Rock but I'm not taking any pics of me with my shirt off with a big gut again that is for DAMN sure.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

Pussy....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Wholly SHIT!!!!  THAT IS THE SECOND TIME TODAY SOMEONE CALLED ME A PUSSY!!!!   1st J'Bo and now YOU!!!  Oh I must really be coming off like some kinda Candy ass tonight for some reason!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Pussy???


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

If da shoe fits


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

You damn Ozzy!!!!!  lol


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

gotta train a client see you later M8


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

OK my friend look for you tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

C'mon Fire. You prob still look 10x better than I ever will. Stay with me on this!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

listen boys...there will be no changing of the date because your candy asses want egg nog...get down and move it like the rest of us  if this was a REAL live competition do you think they would change the date for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> listen boys...there will be no changing of the date because your candy asses want egg nog...get down and move it like the rest of us  if this was a REAL live competition do you think they would change the date for you?


They wouldn't?!?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

well then... PUT YOUR ASS IN TO IT  and no more excuses.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well then... PUT YOUR ASS IN TO IT  and no more excuses.


   

Thanks J'Bo, now I'm motivated again!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i knew that would work


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

J's ass= motivation


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

in only 16 weeks i will have a new avi ass to show you


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm bulking up so I'm not so worried about my ass.  It's going to be bigger and I have accepted that.  So is the rest of me.  Get ready to be blown away in January.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

well my ass is going to be able to hold a drink tray on it


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

what's the date we're using for final pictures being due?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well my ass is going to be able to hold a drink tray on it


Can't wait, I want to see that!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

Me too


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> what's the date we're using for final pictures being due?


Wasn't it J'Bo's Bday?? Jan 11??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Jan 11th is half way pics and May something is the end date...gotta check.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well my ass is going to be able to hold a drink tray on it


You know your ass would then be EVERY mans fantasy....
You could rest your beer on it while your bent over and.....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

well i think i could do the beer bottle on the butt already...i am going for an entire tray


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

sounds good to me.....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

WEll I was just talking to Tank about this so I'll post it here since J'BO is on a tyrade about getting butts into gear.............As some of you may know from my moaning, I haven't lifted in like 8 days.  Today I FINALLY got back in the gym and did GREAT.  I did Chest and all my reps were up as well as my poundages.  The week off ended up helping big time.   I started off with Flat bench DB bench and was hitting 110's for sets of 8. Last workout I was getting something like 1 x 8  1 x 6  1 x 4.  Today they were all 8's.   then I went to Incline DB Bench and instead of starting with 90's or 95's  I went straight to 100's and again the reps were much higher then the last Power workout using Dumbells.  I was totally stoked.  Maybe I'll take another 8 days off before hitting back!  hahahaha.  Just kidding.  Back tomorrow and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

That's awesome man!! I wasn't like that after 7 days off, but then again I'm not a superman like you! Why didn't you lift for 8 days?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

I was all tied up with family crap bro.  Wife had me doing "spring" cleaning...dont ask I know its Fall.  We also did Christmas shopping,  I lost one full day, picking up all the damn leaves in my front and back yard.  Then there was my kids sports programs, homework, making dinner so on and so on and so on.  It was just a horrible week lifting wise.  I'm just glad I got back in there today. I psycologically needed it today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I was all tied up with family crap bro.  Wife had me doing "spring" cleaning...dont ask I know its Fall.  We also did Christmas shopping,  I lost one full day, picking up all the damn leaves in my front and back yard.  Then there was my kids sports programs, homework, making dinner so on and so on and so on.  It was just a horrible week lifting wise.  I'm just glad I got back in there today. I psycologically needed it today.


Well, glad your back in the gym and you didn't hurt your shoulder! I know what you mean about the psychology of it. When it's your release and passion, any time off drives you crazy.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Damn my boot camp like bitching at you boys helped


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WEll I was just talking to Tank about this so I'll post it here since J'BO is on a tyrade about getting butts into gear.............As some of you may know from my moaning, I haven't lifted in like 8 days.  Today I FINALLY got back in the gym and did GREAT.  I did Chest and all my reps were up as well as my poundages.  The week off ended up helping big time.   I started off with Flat bench DB bench and was hitting 110's for sets of 8. Last workout I was getting something like 1 x 8  1 x 6  1 x 4.  Today they were all 8's.   then I went to Incline DB Bench and instead of starting with 90's or 95's  I went straight to 100's and again the reps were much higher then the last Power workout using Dumbells.  I was totally stoked.  Maybe I'll take another 8 days off before hitting back!  hahahaha.  Just kidding.  Back tomorrow and I can't wait!!!!



Good job brother.  I did the same thing today with shoulders.  Sometimes a few days of for recovery can make a lot of difference.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well, glad your back in the gym and you didn't hurt your shoulder! I know what you mean about the psychology of it. When it's your release and passion, any time off drives you crazy.


How's this one, my TP (Ryan) has got his girl freind working out at the same gym as us, i told him .... bad idea bro.... this is your turf.... your man time out.... but no.... she was being a bitch yesterday, she was givin him filthys and told him to fuck off once  I told him he needs to ditch her....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Feeling some pains in the shoulder right now but luckily it goes away in about a day after a POWER workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> How's this one, my TP (Ryan) has got his girl freind working out at the same gym as us, i told him .... bad idea bro.... this is your turf.... your man time out.... but no.... she was being a bitch yesterday, she was givin him filthys and told him to fuck off once  I told him he needs to ditch her....



If his girl is like that then what a bad idea! The gym should be an escape, definately. My wife goes sometimes and I feel so unsatisfied! Not that she is bad or bitchy, just not comfortable in the gym since she doesn't go. But if she was comfortable that would be a completely different story. I'd like it if she were there or not!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Feeling some pains in the shoulder right now but luckily it goes away in about a day after a POWER workout.


Be careful man. Glad your doing well. Have you started doing rotator cuff exercises?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Rock I'm not sure it is the actual rotator cuff giving me problems.  I'm getting really sharp pains at the top of my shoulder sort of like getting hit with a bat on the shoulder.  Really wierd being so close to the surface like that.  The pain from my injury isn't there (which was much deeper inside the shoulder.  I'm keeping a close eye on it though.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

YEAA  J'BO your always good for a motivational talk dear.   Your Avi pic doesn't hurt either. hahahahaha


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Rock I'm not sure it is the actual rotator cuff giving me problems.  I'm getting really sharp pains at the top of my shoulder sort of like getting hit with a bat on the shoulder.  Really wierd being so close to the surface like that.  The pain from my injury isn't there (which was much deeper inside the shoulder.  I'm keeping a close eye on it though.



Make sure you don't have some sort of shoulder separation (acromioclavicular separation is most common, where the collarbone comes off of the shoulder joint).  If it hurts when you push down on the top of your shoulder then you may have popped it.  I've done it before (what have I NOT done to my shoulders?) and it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2003)

oh that doesn't sound good.  it hurts when I push down on the top of my shoulder as you mentioned. Like I said earlier the pain seems to be at the surface not inside the shoulder.  What do you mean by popped it??  Your making fire nervous  now.
pain is on the bone to the right side of the clavicle directly in front of the Trap.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey peeps 

Haha, yeah J'bo, no moving the half through date cause that might make me tempted to have pizza on New Years 

I feel like some whoring today cause I don't wanna study  You guys with me?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> oh that doesn't sound good.  it hurts when I push down on the top of my shoulder as you mentioned. Like I said earlier the pain seems to be at the surface not inside the shoulder.  What do you mean by popped it??  Your making fire nervous  now.
> pain is on the bone to the right side of the clavicle directly in front of the Trap.



Your collarbone is attached to your acromion process (the end of your shoulder joint) by a very fine layer of cartilage.  Sometimes due to a hard blow (mine happened because of a bodycheck during hockey) the collarbone simply "pops" off of the joint (which is called a separation).  Have you fallen or slept funny on your shoulder lately?  Have you done anything traumatic to it in the past few days?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Jenny...yah i am in  

Fire...be careful hun...go see a sports therapist.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey hotty, how are ya today?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

I am fighting the flu that everyone has here in the office.
Last night i almost cried when i looked in the mirror cause i am starting to see all the hard work i put into my legs the past 6 monthes 
And you? HOT ASS!!! NICE PICS i woke up to


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

Both of my hotties are here and I don't want to study    But I probably should if I want to do well on my biology midterm    And if I do well, D says I get a trea    So how can I not do well  
\
How are you two doing?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

nose is stuffin up...geuss i am losing the flu battle  but i am smiling


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Aww, Jenny, don't you go get sick, ya hear  I got my flu shot last week cause I'm going to be on airplanes a lot this winter and there will be lotsa sick people 

I'm sooo happy that your legs are improving  That's great news! I loved them in your earlier shoots 

Shorty, I hear ya! I'm supposed to be studying too. Human Biology. It's interesting but I CAN NOT focus. I just want to step on that damn plane!!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

me too Jenny me too, I think I am going to pop  literally pop if I don't see him soon.  But hey at least I have plenty to keep me busy til then.  My hottie friend is coming into town again tomorrow  YEAH, I will get a pic and post cause I don't even have one of him.  But he is sooooooooo hot bvut such a good friend and then I have a final on Monday and then I leave Tuesday.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

I am happy about the legs too 

I have to get 2 wisdom teeth out tomorrow and i am gonna have a hard time if i cant breath through my nose


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh no, are you doing general or a local anasthesia???  You don't have to have all four out????  Luck girl.  I had all four come out at once, yikes!!!!  I passed out from the pain killers in the bathroom and hit my head on the sink  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

well its only local (i hope) i hate the dentist though so i am making daddy come with me (yah i am a wimp). i had two out last year and now the top two HAVE to come out. i cant take painkillers so i am going to just take it like a women


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Wohoo Pam, we are both getting some soon   I don't have my exam until the 12th of december, but it's so damn much I'm supposed to follow answering questions and stuff.. I don't think it'll happen  Will have to work extra hard when I get back instead 

Aww honey, I'm sorry you have to take those teeth out  It does mean that you're wise enough to go on without them though  You should get one of those nose sprays that takes care of stuffy noses!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

I hear your pain honey, I HATE THE DENTIST, I haven't been in like two yeas now cause I don't have dental coverage and it just isn't in the budget til after the holidays.    Oh I got darren his birthday present........  tell me what you think.

It is the new gucci cologne.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

yah nose sprays even make this girl sleepy 
i will still have my smarts and remember what i told you to do.
stop braggin about gettin some girls


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm having my birthday soon too!  And I get to celebrate it with my hottie man!  And I'm CHEATING!! A full cheat day that I haven't had IN FOREVER. I'm allowed that, right Jen?  If you say no I might have to kill you


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

OF COURSE YOU CAN!

my b day is Jan 11th and i get sushi and cake  and redbull/vodka's  i hope someone special comes to my party


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

LOL  And who would that special someone be missy????????  Oh wait I think I know  

Ok I am trying to find a pic of my hottie friend and he takes the oddest pictures so don't laugh


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

hottie friend


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

yah he is a hotty.
i got a hotty friend too


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

LOL  you have lotssssssssssss of hottie friend so shush.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Yah but most of all my hotty friend is also a sweety friend


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

you are so cute.........


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

where did our jenny go??????


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm here, I'm here  <-- Look I'm dancing 

Just ate a little!


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

So tell me the story chicky!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Attention JILL:  Justin and I met on MM/IM almost three years ago and we've been friends ever since. I had a boyfriend at the time but a little after we broke up in January Justin and I started realising that we had feelings for each other  It all grew and grew and pretty soon we were at the point where we just HAD to meet  So Justin bought himself a plane ticket and came here this summer and we had an amazing time together. I've never exprienced something that felt "so right" and we decided to try to make it work even though we lived on opposite sides of the planet. He's amazing and I can't wait to see him


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Cute! Ive seen the pics of you 2, you look great together! How old are you? I bet you have the sexiest swedish accent! I love accents!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Haha, yeah, it's cute.. Actually it's more than that, it's pretty unbelievable and hard for people to understand I think.
I'm 20 (well, I am next friday ) and Justin is 24 
Haha, yeah I have a swedish accent but luckily it's not as bad as some swedes


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow, you're young! Not that you look old or anything.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Haha, yeah.. I am  How old are you?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

28 soon...thanks


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

I was so not talking to you


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Me- 25


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I was so not talking to you



I am a baby cougar compared to you youngins


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

A cougar?


----------



## Eggs (Nov 18, 2003)

She does have a sexy Swedish accent 

I'm looking forward to celebrating you birthday with you honey


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

eggs its have you voted today...not have your voted today...hehhe you have a swedish accent already


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

If it's any consulation....next month I'll be 26.

Who's throwing a party?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

ONLY 26  holy women...all you Americans marry young...i feel like an old loveless maid 

I will throw you a party hun...i love entertaining.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

My wife turns 30 next month. Fun fun fun... I'm sure I'm going to need you guys for support while I help her through this!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

Holy crap...so far I'm the oldest person here...I turn 29 in January.  Can't help you on the big 3-0 there Rock, hopefully she takes it okay.  

If it is any consolation then I think that's the point where her sex drive starts to skyrocket


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

I turn 28 in Jan thats close enough 

Rock...your gonna need help taming her because she is coming into her peak thats all


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

What kind of entertainment are ya gonna provide?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I turn 28 in Jan thats close enough
> 
> Rock...your gonna need help taming her because she is coming into her peak thats all


Help? Who's gonna help me, that's what I'm worried about. As busy as I am with school and work right now, is "someone" going to step in and "help" me?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Help? Who's gonna help me, that's what I'm worried about. As busy as I am with school and work right now, is "someone" going to step in and "help" me?



ERRRRT, put your brakes on are you saying you need "someone" to "help" with your wifes peak, and is someone J'bo?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> ERRRRT, put your brakes on are you saying you need "someone" to "help" with your wifes peak, and is someone J'bo?


Ummm, no maniclon! Like the way you think, but no, no, no. Point is I don't want my wife to "find" someone to help with her peak considering the fact I see her about 2 days a week nowadays. Get what I'm saying? Not really worried however, just playing!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

I will help...pick me pick me 

Babs...we are the entertainment.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2003)

You guys are all spring chickens.....
I'm 32  33 in April


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I will help...pick me pick me
> 
> Babs...we are the entertainment.


If I could, I would pick you for the help!!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 18, 2003)

I fixed it J'Bo... wrote it pretty late and I think my eyes were twitching by that point so I didnt notice 

Haha Rock, you'll just have to make up for it with the time that you're with her!  

You all are a bunch of oldies!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I fixed it J'Bo... wrote it pretty late and I think my eyes were twitching by that point so I didnt notice
> 
> Haha Rock, you'll just have to make up for it with the time that you're with her!
> ...


I guess you know about making up time, eh eggs?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Your collarbone is attached to your acromion process (the end of your shoulder joint) by a very fine layer of cartilage.  Sometimes due to a hard blow (mine happened because of a bodycheck during hockey) the collarbone simply "pops" off of the joint (which is called a separation).  Have you fallen or slept funny on your shoulder lately?  Have you done anything traumatic to it in the past few days?


 
No Pony haven't hurt it nor slept funny. It seems to still be nagging me from last years rotator cuff injury.  the Inner shoulder pain has finally gone away (almost a freeken year now) but this pain is what is left. On a good day it will onlly hurt if I turn my shoulder "over" as if flexing the traps.   Close grip bench presses for example hurt my shoulder doing them and also for like a day afterwards.   very odd.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

Where is everyone???????????

How is everyone doing?????????


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

i couldnt be worse thanks


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

I am ready to cry also


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

well we can do it together.

no travelling to meet anyone this year.
might not be able to compete either.
maybe have to back out on costa rica with the family.

I FUQING HATE QUITERS AND I AM NEVER TRAINING ANYONE AGAIN!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh babe I am so sorry, I WISH I COULD GIVE YOU A BIG HUG!!!!!!!

I miss darren, am wondering about this diet trainer is having me do, am worried about darren being mad about me wanting to compete casue he didn't want me to hire a trainer.  I HATE THIS!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

darren isnt the boss of you.
if you want to compete then he should support you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

did i miss something????


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

yah we are both pissy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

Well...hugs and kisses to the both of ya ladies........


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

You are very lucky babs you have a hubby that totally suppoerts you.  I am more worried about mine thinking me hiring a trainer taakes money away from money I could use to visit to him.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey J'Bo & SS--- I'm sooo sorry!!! I'm sending both of you HUGS!!!! 
Squeeze!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> darren isnt the boss of you.
> if you want to compete then he should support you.


I have to agree here... how can he say he loves you if he doesn't respect the things that are important to you???

I think fade running around playing paintball every weekend is silly, but I love him and it's something he enjoys and wants to do so I support him.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You are very lucky babs you have a hubby that totally suppoerts you.  I am more worried about mine thinking me hiring a trainer taakes money away from money I could use to visit to him.



Thanks.....He had no choice.....

Remember, just because you're married doesn't mean your husband can or should be controlling of you.  In the beginning, my husband and I FOUGHT ALL THE TIME over me and the gym...I'm very bull headed and so is he.  My life is mine, and his life is his, was the way I thought of our marriage.  Yes, couples need to discuss or analyse their financial status before making a commitment that binds your income.  If  hiring a trainer will harm you both financially, then I can see where he is coming from.  However, this is where sacrifices come into play.  Either on your side (since this is your decision) or both (if he will support you).

K.  When I started out, my husband was not supportive at all.  We nearly got a divorce because of my training habits.  We went through counseling and still, would butt heads.  If I were trying to get into shape for someone else or my husband, I would've quit. I was doing this for me!  I was setting a role model for my children, I was setting a good example of what one can do with spare time, what one could achieve with hard work and dedication.  Needless to say, what I do in life isn't for anyone else, (and I don't need anyones approval) it's for me because, if you end up doing things to satisfy another, your attempted "goal" will shatter and you wasted time and or money.

What I'm trying to say is.........In time, he will change his mind.  Mine did!

Another bit to my story is:  My husband has a hobby. (fishing) He had this hobby before we met.........I had my Gym hobby before we met and during........HE LOVES FISHING....CAN MAKE A WEEKEND OUT OF IT........I love the gym, etc........he wanted me to quite the gym, but he wouldn't quit fishing.......this made me hold to my guns even more.....Basically...my husband has no choice and, if he doesn't like it...he knows where the front door is......You don't marry a person to change them..........

divorce is soon to happen.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh thanks you guys, I guess I need to get over the fact that I need his approval.  I know he will be supportive but he is sooooooo overprotective about money because with school, I have just a little bit of room to play, but like you I was doing this before I met him and I need him to understand that I want to do this.  Oh you guys are awesome, man this has been such a rough day.    Oh well, off to the gym to work off some negative energy.

  that is for everyone


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 12, 2003)

great post babs!  i agree with all you said except it's possible he WON'T change his mind.  (glad yours came around though)

i was with my bf for 7 years and my eating habits used to really upset him (lots of fights) and if there was something he had in mind for us to do together that would involve me missing the gym he'd never understand why i'd usually refuse. 

sometimes he was a great training partner but my training was a frequent source of problems between us.  by the way - i competed before we got together and i'm pretty sure he never would have made it through precontest.

depends on the man i guess.  some can be your greatest support.  some can be not particularly involved and some can make it all much harder.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 12, 2003)

hang in there ss.  could be that once he sees it isn't negotiable he'll accept it completely.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

True...it's also possible he won't change his mind.

I'm sorry to hear about your bf of 7 yrs.  That's a long time sweetie.  OMG, HOW COULD I FORGET........ We still fight about my eating habits and planning around my gym time.....oh and training for my competition WAS A NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't know how we pulled through that bitching fiasco.......... I had attitude from hell.....cranky..........it was pretty pretty bad.  I even got into arguments with my trainer!!!!  


You final comment.....so true.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh...another thing I did.......

I'm the bread winner in the house and personally, I'm fed up with being $$$$$.

Result:  I have my own checking and he has his...................Oh.....and I also split the bills up...   He kept talking about what all we could and couldn't afford and I told him HE WAS *NOT* going to find a way to weed out my gym and trainer!!!!!!!  So, that's what I did.....Now, if he wants to do something, he needs to think twice about it because, it's coming out of his own wallet, not mine!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

Shorty...your money has absolutely nothing to do with him right now...so it shouldnt even cross your mind...you dont live with him and he did not move for you...he did not sacrifice money to come see you last month and so if anyone should give something up its him...i am sorry to say that...you deserve the world hun and you will have it...training makes you happy and helps you deal with stress...i say stick with it and be happy...small changes are good changes and when the time comes to unveil your hard work...then you better believe that Darren will be the first one to say "thats my girl" and then you can say yes and your girl did it all by herself 

I love you hun.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

Can I get a hands up on that one?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 12, 2003)

yep - listen to j'bo.

one thing i learned....if you make too many sacrifices (whether it be your time, your money, your hobbies, your friends, your habits etc) in a relationship it becomes nearly impossible to change the dynamic later on down the road.

(listen to j'bo)

hope all of you have wonderful weekends.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2003)

I have the same problem SS, except in our case it's time that is precious.  Linda (my lady) and I work odd hours and don't see each other too often except her 1 or 2 nights off and my occassional day off and of course every night after midnight.  I have to squeeze my workouts in where I can and not be so strict on my diet.  It works for now, we are both happy and I get to spend more time with her which makes me happier than any lifting session ever could.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

See, I am with you too, I see him once a month if I am lucky, money is never usually the problem to see him, but right now I just don't feel like he appreciattes the money I put out there for him.  I pay for his gym meber ship which as of now has cost me about 400 bucks, and tickets to see him cost about 150 to go down there.  He is suppossed to pay me back for his gym membership each month and pay for half my ticket to go see him, but we will see if that happens.  Oh well, this is why I want to do this for me, this is for me and I have been wanting to do this for 2 years now.  I know he will be behind me but I am just so scared to even bring it up, especially since he is not here.  Oh well.     Time to go sleep and try and become sane.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Rock I'm over here waiting on ya big fella


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Been a long time since I was in here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

How long did you "abuse" steriods for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Have you ever used adequan?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I have over abused water.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I pay for it dearly too


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

You see, when you abuse water, things will happen


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Water Hee?!?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

You will pee


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

FS- What happened to you?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

And pee some more


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Like I got to do know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Just pop in a catheter! That'll take care of it HEE!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah but, I dont want a catheter! And where is FS. I guess he is busy at work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm gonna have to jet soon.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I'll be back in a few. Got to leave for a minute.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Get a texas catheter!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I might be gone when you get back!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok rock. If your not here when I get back, have a good night!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Got to love them external catheters


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey everyone. I'm new to this forum.  I've read a few of your journals and they look great.  You all also look awesome in your pics so I look forward to seeing the afters.  It's great motivation.   I had a quick question.  The article on the no/low/high carb diet looks like it's where a few of you got your diet.  Can you tell me where to find this article please?  Thanks so  much!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

avant labs


is where the "instructions" come from for the no/low/high carb............

I personally make my own diet plans.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey everyone. I'm new to this forum.  I've read a few of your journals and they look great.  You all also look awesome in your pics so I look forward to seeing the afters.  It's great motivation.   I had a quick question.  The article on the no/low/high carb diet looks like it's where a few of you got your diet.  Can you tell me where to find this article please?  Thanks so  much!!


Go to the top of the Diet and nutrition forum (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=8) there is a sticky there by Jodi, that should get you started


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 19, 2003)

What can you do to increase your temperature?  I read in short stuff's journal about how hardasnails is trying to get her temp up?  What is the purpose in this?  I took mine this morning and it was only 97.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Exercise!

Your temp raises when you train, you sweat, you're burning calories etc....

I'll let Hard answer this one since he's the one congratulating.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

Lower body temperature is indicatio how metbolically active you are. Meaning when I am in contest phase I am constantly sweating and hot this indication of your elevation in BMR.  If you eat a meal notice that you get a warm feeling from eating that meal. If mostly protein (highest thermogenic food) consumed your body temperature rises.  If you do thermals you fee your self warm all the time.  This is when there are refering to the "thermogenic effect"  Also morning temperature is indication if you are under eating ..  If your temperature drops while dieting you are slowing down your natural burning process. When I am in calorie defeicit i hot all the time, but if my fat loss stalls my thyroid is low and I will eat up muscle and not burn fat.  This is when you need to do a refeed. Ask shorty about refeeds and how you sweat perfusly after a one meal carb load !!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

This doesn't happen to everyone.  It has never happened to me and I dropped alot of bf for my competition and ate alot of carb meals.  Its depends on the individual.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

happens when your body fat gets low.  i had shorty down to 15% bf last year and every m, th night she would goto bed sweating perfusly ..She loved it !


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

I was below 15% for my comp and it still did not happen.  Like I said, it the individual.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

yep - i tested at 11% the one contest i did and the person helping me with my diet told me to expect that with my carb meals...but never happened to me either.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

my body is very sentive to changes in sugar and when I have a dextrose shake (not any more) I would go nighty night start sweating and getting dizzy and quizy to stomach .  Give me a potatoe or pasta and I'm in dream land ..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/shames-basaltemp.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 19, 2003)

I already exercise and although I don't follow any "specific" diet, I eat clean and healthy foods.  What could I do to increase mine?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

can be done through thermogenics such as red line and other OTC supplments or increasing your protein contend at each meal and may be lower carbs slightly.  You need to make your self a fat burning machine.  What ever you do not assimualate can be stored as fat.  but through law of adaptation your body will start accepting more caloires which will cause it to burn even more.   Food is the fuel for your internal furnace and you must keep the fire burning in order to be burning fat.  Junk food = low octane gase  unprocessed = High octane and cleaner burning and higher performance.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Okay.......taking this back to the competition.....


*Lets take a vote!!!!*




Do you want to post your progress pics Jan 11?





*Judges,* if majority vote says no, do we still have to?  I agree the beginning and ending pics must be submitted for judging however, with the holidays and the injuries certain people in the competition are recovering from not everyone will be eager to post  What do ya say?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

i'm with you babsie!  you have to post start and finish for judging but the mid point isn't being judged.  seems like needless punishment.  (care to guess who's been failing miserably at her diet?)


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

Cop out.... post the pics..... i'm not gonna be happy with mine but i'm still posting.
This is about individual achivement, what you've done with the lot you've been given..... i'm sure our judges will take that into consideration.....
Everyone agreed to it at the start, now lets stick to what we were saying we were gonna do, and do it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm with you too sister!!!!

What would be cool is....still take them but not post them until the end.

I haven't been able to stick to my diet nor am I able to weight train yet....It's been tough.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Cop out.... post the pics..... i'm not gonna be happy with mine but i'm still posting.
> This is about individual achivement, what you've done with the lot you've been given..... i'm sure our judges will take that into consideration.....
> Everyone agreed to it at the start, now lets stick to what we were saying we were gonna do, and do it.





You can still meet your individual achievments with out having to post your pics.....

We can still take the pics just not post them until the end!  Or, post them with Aprils......Not a cop out at all.

Women are dif.  we care about the way we look!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

What makes you think i dont care about the way i look.....
I get embarresed at the beach cause of this friken bulk....
I think that when your pics are compared side by side people are gonna get a good surprise..... what you see and others see are 2 completey different things. I know this for a fact!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

I know.......

But doesn't it sound like  a good idea?

Why not in April have 3 pics to post side by side vs. 2?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

We can do that too........

I really dont think that anyone should be pressured into it, if you dont wanna then who can 'really' force you too, i just think it would be abit dissapointing, i was looking forward to seeing what everyone has (or has not) done...


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

don't be disappointed.  there's still hope of a bribe.  i mean compromise.  i keep confusing those terms today!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> don't be disappointed.  there's still hope of a bribe.  i mean compromise.  i keep confusing those terms today!


I can quote myself from Babs thread...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm still going to post my pics. Won't look good but it'll motivate the hell outa me!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Cop out.... post the pics..... i'm not gonna be happy with mine but i'm still posting.
> This is about individual achivement, what you've done with the lot you've been given..... i'm sure our judges will take that into consideration.....
> Everyone agreed to it at the start, now lets stick to what we were saying we were gonna do, and do it.





> I'm still going to post my pics. Won't look good but it'll motivate the hell outa me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Post with us Babsie and Nikegirl! Trust me we'll be supportive! I want people to honestly tell me what I need to improve on in my pics. I can't judge for myself.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 20, 2003)

I can relate girls! I definitely don't want to post either BUT the only thing that has kept me eaiting clean the past week is the thought of those pictures. It is only a midpoint so some of us may look the same or worse, I think that's okay. We still have a couple months to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Any news from the judges on this???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I think J'bo is against it.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

How much weight have you gained Ris?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

13lbs.... what about u?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

At one point 25 when I came off my cycle of S1+, but w/out working out and starting the cut early I've already lost about 5 of those lbs.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats pretty good m8. Dont worry about losing w8, as long as you stick with the diet you shouldn't loose muscle mass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I hope not. But like I said I'm trying what HAN said but I feel I only have half of it!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Hmmmm, i'd show it to GP and see what he says... Jodi's pretty bzie now too i think. And J'Bo's got her head in the clouds...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, maybe I'll run it by GP.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Or Firestorm by the looks of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I need a bit more structure I think!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

i think so too... Fires been doin it so long thats all he needs though..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Right! I'll post what HAN told me sometime, maybe now!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

OK


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

This where we are staying to whore now?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah buddy!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Trying to eat lunch and whore with you 2 is pretty damn hard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Forget lunch then


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is a few posts of what HAN said:
this is more v cutting add in 3-4 days of cardio Early morning moderate intesnity 30-35 minutes Preferable or after workout (20-25) 

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 
250 mgs ALA
Meal 2, PWO Shake- 60g protein, 8 oz yam
250 mg ala
Meal 3- 7oz Chicken strips (grilled), 1.5 cup rice
250 mgs ALA
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 poached eggs, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 5, Shake- 40g Protein, 1 TBSP FLAX , veggies or 1/2 cup strawlberries 

Meal 6- 5oz Turkey Burge COOKEDr (7% fat), 2 cups veggies, 2 TSP olive oil

Meal 7- 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 TSP FLAX, 1 cup veggies or fiber supplement 6-10 grams Metimucil or benefiber 
Awesome you workout in morning
take advantage of carb tamper it works wonders !! 


non training days with cardio
go carbs 25-40 grams first 3 meal with minimal fat then 3-6 same as above 

KISS - keep it simple stupid


That was a bit high for cals,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

CArb tamper is a method where you get all your carbs in my first few meals and then tamper then as day goes (LESS LIKELY TO SPILL INTO FAT SOTRAGE)

ALA- helps to drive the carbs into muscle glyocegn vs fat storage meaning

normally With out ALA its 40% glyogen storage 60% fat stroage
with ALA it is vice versa !! 
also keeps blood sugar stable as well so you stay in fat burning mod even with presence of carbs !! 

and if you have the urge to cheat it helps drive majority of sugar into glycogen storage and not fat storage !! 

why you cheat Take about 500-750 mgs of ALA with that LARGE CARB MEAL and lower percentage will not be fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

R ala seem to be the one people go with for glyocgen replenish ment and for preworkout may be 100mgs R ALA post workout meal 1 need may be 100-200 mgs of RLA and 100 for next meal .

for chear meal may be 3-400 depending on how big


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

So what are your questions...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

OK first, where does fruit fit in there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Is R ala the same as ala?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

And what was that thing about tim?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> OK first, where does fruit fit in there?


Prolly in the morn, if any at all while cutting, no more than 1 piece, take vitamin sup


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

See, good to know! And what does a maintaining or bulking diet look like. I more want to maintain right now till I cut.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Is R ala the same as ala?


No F'n idea... never heard of it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And what was that thing about tim?


You said to forget about lunch.... I forgot to quote you...
I dont think so Tim.... Its a thing i say kinda sarcastic..
Off Home improvements.... Al says it


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Hiya fellers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey FS, all in one place.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See, good to know! And what does a maintaining or bulking diet look like. I more want to maintain right now till I cut.


Maintain is almost like mine i spose, maybe less quanties... work out cals for you to maintain and adjust my diet to suit your necsary cals

Hey Fire


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Let fire tell you what he hates.   He hates yesterday.  He trained and kicked his own ass and after looking in the mirror felt he looked like shit. REally smooth.  Today on the otherhand  I did Chest/Shoulder  (rep range) and felt I looked fuqing awesome afterwards.  A pic yesterday and one today would have looked like 2 different people and could probably have fooled you all by saying they were 3 months apart.  Isn't that fuqing odd????


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Isn't that all about what you eat though Fire? That's one of the things I'm talking about, what you eat and when or with what can really make a difference in your appearance day to day as to being smooth or whatever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I know what you mean though. Somedays I'm so happy with the way I look and others I just want to give up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Finished eating yet Ris?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Let fire tell you what he hates.   He hates yesterday.  He trained and kicked his own ass and after looking in the mirror felt he looked like shit. REally smooth.  Today on the otherhand  I did Chest/Shoulder  (rep range) and felt I looked fuqing awesome afterwards.  A pic yesterday and one today would have looked like 2 different people and could probably have fooled you all by saying they were 3 months apart.  Isn't that fuqing odd????


Dont Chest and shoulders rr make you look good   

Not yet Rock..... almost


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Trying to find my first diet post for you...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Almost time for Malcom in the Middle!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Looking at your diets now Ris. Doesn't look too much different than my cut example. More fruit and fat source and more carbs am. Also maltodextrin pwo.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Got a client in 20 mins, shes the best.... just about kicks her own ass!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Alright man, go smack it!  I gotta go watch TV and be lazy!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll finish the diet bit in your journal first, have a good one bud 
Should be on a bit tomorrow as well, gotta love workin at the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

Tank,, just wondering what if any fat burners or thermos your using.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

I want cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  oh wait...no, brownies!!!!

Gawd, I'll be good.

Fire, Craig started with the Vaspro Ephdra, says it has alot of kick to it. (but then he is a light weight on ephdra) The true test will be with me.  hehe  It does give him extra energy and he says he doesn't crash from it.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Tank,, just wondering what if any fat burners or thermos your using.


just redline and clen from V P X!!!! and so far i'm only taking one or the other once a day.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 30, 2004)

FIRES WORKOUT MOVED TO JOURNAL WHERE IT BELONGS!
***********************
what an IDIOT!!  I thought this was my journal !!!!  Dumb ass that I am posted my workout in here accidentally!!!

No doctors ATHERJEN,, they were worthless last year when it was worse. all they did was send me for physical rehab which only made matters worse.  I fixed it on my own the 1st time so I'll do it again this time.   Thank you for your concern though but I hate doctors and avoid them until there is no other alternatives.
Peace


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

have you seen a doctor yet since your shoulder is only getting worse?  
nevertheless impressive workout! I wish that I could do weight pullups!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2004)

No Jen, been there done that. They only put me through Physical Therapy which only made matters worse.  I'll just fix it the way I did a few months back and that is specialty excercises for the rotator cuff and cut back on the excercises that aggrivate it.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Isn't that all about what you eat though Fire? That's one of the things I'm talking about, what you eat and when or with what can really make a difference in your appearance day to day as to being smooth or whatever.



Without a doubt Rocky,,, I didn't eat prior to that workout I dont  believe. I was just run down that afternoon.  I've come back since then though making up for it.  Good catch Man.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey...I need some advice


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

Since we're allowed to use this thread for chat...

Here's a cool online virtual contest/game to play:

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210

You "build" your virtual bodybuilder and then use points to opt for supplements, trainers etc. You have to chose competitions to enter, your job etc.  

It just started today and I'm having fun so far!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual BB!
> 
> 
> Dont click NG's link... its DEAD!



Oh man...


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

the link isn't dead.  liar liar pants on fire!

we get 1 point per referral so that's why we're fighting for our links.  nothin' like a little competitive spirit.  

look at the game for yourselves.  you'll see...it'll suck you in too!
http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Dang you  



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual BB!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

you're mere moments away from losing your Best Use of The Smilie Award.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## joester (Feb 14, 2004)

dont know what to do?


----------



## joester (Feb 14, 2004)

what do i do


----------

